# Things for which you are too big?



## Tad (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks to Curvy Em for awesome work getting this board sparked again. The stuck thread she started sparked this question in my mind: what are a few of the things that you either used to do or always wanted to do, which you consider yourself too big for now? This could be because you know you couldn't do it, or because you are worried that you couldn't do it, or because you think it would be embarrassing, uncomfortable, or whatever. So tell us what, and if you are willing to also why.

I'm too fat to ride my old 12-speed bike--bent over like that my thighs run into my belly when I peddle. :doh: 

I'm too big around for most sports wear--trying to find bike shorts in my size is almost impossible, I doubt if I could find hockey equipment that would fit me anymore.  

I'm too heavy to be comfortable skating on a frozen pond just because everyone has skated on it safely.  

I'm sure you can come up with more interesting ones than that!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm too fat to ride most amusement park rides which sucks because I've only recently gotten brave enough to actually do it.

I'm too heavy to jump on a trampoline. Whether I am now or not, I've always felt like I was, even as a kid.

--
ps: I might have made answers that sound like bummers, but in truth I like this topic


----------



## Emma (Nov 1, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I'm too fat to ride most amusement park rides which sucks because I've only recently gotten brave enough to actually do it.



I've not even attempted. I just *know* I am! lol

The only things I've had problems with are small turnstyles, cinema seats and booths. However in class if I get there a bit late I'm too fat to squeeze behind everyone, so I either have to haul my ass over the table or crawl under LOL


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2006)

Too big a belly for recumbent bikes at the gym (my knees keep bumping the underside of my stomach!)

Jumping out of a plane, perhaps?

Certain restaurant booths, as we've discussed.


----------



## ciaobella (Nov 1, 2006)

Add me to the list of amusement park rides other than the tilt-a-whirl and of trampolines...

Another thing is seatbelts in other people's cars, I'm considering getting an attachment but truthfully I sorta get a kick out of their reactions when they realize I'm too fat for the back seat!  

Oh and seats in an arena or airplane, etc. My s/o affectionately refers to them as belly rests instead of arm rests  

Horse back riding (I like being kind to animals!) and the like too...swings at a park cause I'm pretty sure the whole structure will collapse 

And I love it when my cousins suggest water slides, yup, I wanna get my fat a$$ stuck and make a 100 little kiddies behind me wait while they free me!  

Add diving boards to that list, I've always been convinced they'll snap under my weight...

Oh and I'll just mention this even though it's somewhat unrelated as I do it anyways: taking elevators, I love how when it starts to get full everyone starts counting how many people are in it versus how many should be, I always get counted as 2 or 3!  

Ok, last thing, most exercise equipment as twisted as that is! lol Thankfully my s/o is in engineering and has since assured me that even though an elevator, bridge or equipment says weight capacity is XX that is more of a legal disclaimer than anything else and usually these things can withstand up to twice what the warning says...not that I would chance it in an elevator or on a bridge though! lol


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 1, 2006)

I know I'm too big for the swings these days, but I still get a kick out of testing it--I played in a park twice last month just for the opportunity to test out the swings lol.

As for the waterslide....I also know I'm too big but I have this fantasy of being someone else's float....:wubu:


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I know I'm too big for the swings these days, but I still get a kick out of testing it--I played in a park twice last month just for the opportunity to test out the swings lol.
> 
> As for the waterslide....I also know I'm too big but I have this fantasy of being someone else's float....:wubu:


I like going on the swings and hearing that 'clunk/crack' noise every time the giant, thick metal links swing from 1 position to the other! The kids don't make a noise, but me? It sounds like artillery!


----------



## Tzetrik (Nov 1, 2006)

Em, try AMC cinemas. Those things have massive seats and folding arms. I could fit three of my butts in them.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 1, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I know I'm too big for the swings these days, but I still get a kick out of testing it--I played in a park twice last month just for the opportunity to test out the swings lol.
> 
> As for the waterslide....I also know I'm too big but I have this fantasy of being someone else's float....:wubu:



See, I'm not a BBW, but playground equipment is too damned small. I was playing on a slide at a birthday party and my hips got stuck! /angry rant about things I shouldn't be doing


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 1, 2006)

I think that modern bicycles are not designed to fit humans in general. I'm pretty slim, but I still think that narrow little wedge of a "seat" is functionally more similar to a suppository. ><


----------



## Tad (Nov 1, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> See, I'm not a BBW, but playground equipment is too damned small. I was playing on a slide at a birthday party and my hips got stuck! /angry rant about things I shouldn't be doing



Yah, I've had a couple of pretty nervous moments when I was on playground equipment with my son.....some of those slides, man!

-Ed


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

several pairs of undies which i own and still wear, regardless. 
other than that i guess i have it pretty easy.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 1, 2006)

Too many to list.

The underwear thing has me remembering someone telling me that if you have a big belly and not a huge ass, you can wear a pair of briefs backwards..ummm..no..no you cannot...I tried...heh


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

mossystate said:


> if you have a big belly and not a huge ass


ugh. bane of my existance.


----------



## MeowMac (Nov 1, 2006)

Definately the amusement park rides... I think the last time I tried to ride one was when I was 18 and two attendents had to use their weight to lock me in

Airline and bus seats and forget the standard seatbelts... always need that extension. Then there are the bathrooms and squeezing through the very narrow doors.

Honda civics and any economy car


----------



## TS Monkey (Nov 2, 2006)

So many sexy threads today!



- Tight Squeeze Monkey


----------



## InsecureGirl (Nov 2, 2006)

It's already been said... but horses, I used to ride when I was younger and I'm too scared to ever want to do this again in case they say I'm too heavy to ride.. plus I don't think I'd want to put the horse under that kind of stress..

Chairs with arms... I have this thing about not sitting in them in case I get stuck. Even if they look like I'd fit.

I don't know what else really... but I did break the bed... which is embarrassing.. my partner put this thick plastic thing where the bed had completely given up.. it was on my side so I knew it was me. He politely didn't say anything, just tried to make it more comfortable for me. I sleep on a mattress on the floor now till I can afford another bed. I'm not -that- heavy I don't think but I still managed to break it... I'm putting it down to crappy work.. :blush:


----------



## GPL (Nov 2, 2006)

InsecureGirl said:


> It's already been said... but horses, I used to ride when I was younger and I'm too scared to ever want to do this again in case they say I'm too heavy to ride.. plus I don't think I'd want to put the horse under that kind of stress..
> 
> Chairs with arms... I have this thing about not sitting in them in case I get stuck. Even if they look like I'd fit.
> 
> I don't know what else really... but I did break the bed... which is embarrassing.. my partner put this thick plastic thing where the bed had completely given up.. it was on my side so I knew it was me. He politely didn't say anything, just tried to make it more comfortable for me. I sleep on a mattress on the floor now till I can afford another bed. I'm not -that- heavy I don't think but I still managed to break it... I'm putting it down to crappy work.. :blush:




Hey IG,

At around 210lbs you will not be too heavy for a horse, hun!
I know some guys over your weight riding a horse every week.
You just need to search for the right horse. Just like with people, you have strong and weak horses, strong and weak people...

Hugs, GPL.


----------



## InsecureGirl (Nov 2, 2006)

GPL said:


> Hey IG,
> 
> At around 210lbs you will not be too heavy for a horse, hun!
> I know some guys over your weight riding a horse every week.
> ...



Poor horse though.. I don't think I could do it.. just because the horse can't turn to me and say 'You're too heavy.. get off!' so I wouldn't know if it was in pain... but then again.. it might try and buck me off which would be a good indication that it didn't like me on it. haha...

Anyway, it's not really an issue since I haven't been out in so long and don't plan to go horse riding anytime soon. Plus.. I don't think I'd be able to get on! haha


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Nov 2, 2006)

Already said,amusement parks.Great Adventure in Jackson NJ I have serious issues with!They need to make a fat girl adventure park!My car is getting tight also,time to get some bigger or lose weight!


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2006)

Based on bad luck, I think I might be too big to get a damned date!


----------



## tink977 (Nov 2, 2006)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Already said,amusement parks.Great Adventure in Jackson NJ I have serious issues with!They need to make a fat girl adventure park!My car is getting tight also,time to get some bigger or lose weight!



I'm surprised to see all of the comments in regards to amusement park rides. I am right about 5'6 and I weigh well over 200 lbs....ok....I'll admit it...I weight 285 and I have never had a second thought about getting on a roller coaster nor have I ever had an ounce of trouble doing it. On the other hand...I agree with all of the horse riding comments. I couldn't do it to the poor animal...besides haven't we all heard that we should save the horse and ride a cowboy. I have no problem climbing on top of a beautiful cowboy :eat2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Recently I realized I'm now: too big for the seatbelts on Spirit airplanes!  

This week I'm annoyed because: I'm too big to stand on anything I own, and as such can't put up curtains by myself. 

One more annoyance: I'm JUST "small" enough to buckle the seatbelt on my car...now that its coat wearing season its getting really annoying.

Too big to wear extended calf boots from Silhouettes, the bastards...and I thought I had small calfs for a woman my size.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Recently I realized I'm now: too big for the seatbelts on Spirit airplanes!
> 
> This week I'm annoyed because: I'm too big to stand on anything I own, and as such can't put up curtains by myself.
> 
> ...



You can always go to a reputable shoe maker and have them put in an extra panel for stretch. How tight are they?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> You can always go to a reputable shoe maker and have them put in an extra panel for stretch. How tight are they?



I just sent em back...they were close. Since it cost $22 in shipping, I wonder if I shoulda tried....oh well.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been too big to ride amusement park rides for a few years now, these blasted hips of mine. Truthfully, I don't like those things anyway. I'm *just* about to big for armed chairs. I don't get stuck but, it can be a bit annoying when having to sit for an extended amount of time like while at the doctor (my mom's not mine, my doctor is fat friendly and uses bench and armless seating.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2006)

InsecureGirl said:


> Poor horse though.. I don't think I could do it.. just because the horse can't turn to me and say 'You're too heavy.. get off!' so I wouldn't know if it was in pain... but then again.. it might try and buck me off which would be a good indication that it didn't like me on it. haha...
> 
> Anyway, it's not really an issue since I haven't been out in so long and don't plan to go horse riding anytime soon. Plus.. I don't think I'd be able to get on! haha



I weigh around 225-230 (havent weighed in a while so not sure) I would sooo ride a horse with no hesitation. Horses are big and I have seen some heavy people riding before....
I dont think you should let your weight stop you....

That said, the last thing I had trouble getting on was a tilt a whirl ride in Ocean City, back in 2004- I weighed about 260? Couldnt get the door shut on my big belly. The ride operator was nice and apologetic about it though so wasnt so bad..


----------



## Shala (Nov 2, 2006)

Bungee Jumping.....I always kinda wanted to do it but I think I'm too big. Other things I'm afraid to attempt cause of my size....scuba diving, hang gliding and jet skis. I hear its hell to get back on a jet ski if you fall off. You have to use your upper body strength to pull yourself up and that's just not gonna happen for me.:blush: BTW, I'm 5'10" and 295 lbs.

Also, the horseback riding quest isn't an issue for me because I have an irrational fear of horses...


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 2, 2006)

Shala said:


> Bungee Jumping.....I always kinda wanted to do it but I think I'm too big. Other things I'm afraid to attempt cause of my size....scuba diving, hang gliding and jet skis. I hear its hell to get back on a jet ski if you fall off. You have to use your upper body strength to pull yourself up and that's just not gonna happen for me.:blush: BTW, I'm 5'10" and 295 lbs.
> 
> Also, the horseback riding quest isn't an issue for me because I have an irrational fear of horses...


other than our proportions, I agree on everything, especially the bit about the horses. *shudder*


----------



## Shala (Nov 2, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> other than our proportions, I agree on everything, especially the bit about the horses. *shudder*


That's cool to know! I thought I was the only one...people always look at me like I'm crazy when I say horses scare the daylights outta me. I was out in the French Quarter(for those familiar with New Orleans) on Bourbon Street this past weekend and there are cops on the HUGEST(is that a word? ) I've ever seen. I will go blocks out of my way to avoid them.:huh:


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 2, 2006)

You think people look at you like you're crazy? I'm from Kentucky. Imagine how they look at me. 

Just say no to horses.



Shala said:


> That's cool to know! I thought I was the only one...people always look at me like I'm crazy when I say horses scare the daylights outta me. I was out in the French Quarter(for those familiar with New Orleans) on Bourbon Street this past weekend and there are cops on the HUGEST(is that a word? ) I've ever seen. I will go blocks out of my way to avoid them.:huh:


----------



## Spanky (Nov 2, 2006)

Sit-N-Spin.  

just...too...big...and old.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't even like getting on horses. I wouldn't like a dwarf jumping on my back, thin or fat!


----------



## squurp (Nov 3, 2006)

For the most part,

Horse are like big dogs, with hooves. Sure, there are good ones, and bad ones, but all in all, pretty harmless. I don't know that I can advocate a heavy person riding a horse, I do think one should try to get over fear of them. They are worthy animals, as workers or pets, if you give them a chance.


----------



## Shala (Nov 3, 2006)

squurp said:


> For the most part,
> 
> Horse are like big dogs, with hooves. Sure, there are good ones, and bad ones, but all in all, pretty harmless. I don't know that I can advocate a heavy person riding a horse, I do think one should try to get over fear of them. They are worthy animals, as workers or pets, if you give them a chance.



I think they are beautiful animals....very majestic. And although I'd love to get over my fear of them, I just can't bring myself to get close enough to even touch one. Ever notice how the "eyball" you? I know its crazy, but I swaer they freak me out.


----------



## Shala (Nov 3, 2006)

Just thought of another thing I'm too big for...Slip-n-Slides. And I speak from personal experience here. I foolishly tried it this past summer and let me tell you, when this much weight hits the ground running...damn. And to prove that I'm certifiably crazy, I DID IT AGAIN. I couldn't move the next day. I was that sore. Lesson learned for a foolish, foolish girl.


----------



## Mia Davina (Nov 3, 2006)

turnstyles: I always feel like asking if I can go through the "disabilities and wheelchairs" entrance! I have to go on my tip toes and turn slightly to get through!

I have yet to find a resturaunt booth that fits my fat ass without me having to suck it in just to be able to sit down!

School chairs! I fit in the chair (barely.. my ass hangs off the sides), but I can barely fit behind the desk part (this is the desks with the chairs attatched), and then, when I lean over to work, my belly and boobs push my things off the tiny desk!

plastic chairs with arms. Everytime I sit down in a lawn chair, I think it's going to break, and in the event that it doesn't, when I get up, I have to push down on the arms so the chair doesn't tag along like a starving animal!


----------



## Mia Davina (Nov 3, 2006)

Shala said:


> Just thought of another thing I'm too big for...Slip-n-Slides.




Before I moved, my neighbors up the hill had a big in ground pool. Even though I'm a big girl and always have been, when I was a bit younger, I was on the swim team for 6 years. They always let us come up to swim, which was great! They had a pool slide. One of the ones that's curvy. I tried it a few times, but I get stuck! Not so much so that I couldn't get out, but let me tell you something... wet skin against dry plastic: OUCH!!!! :doh:


----------



## Mia Davina (Nov 3, 2006)

Shala said:


> I think they are beautiful animals....very majestic. And although I'd love to get over my fear of them, I just can't bring myself to get close enough to even touch one. Ever notice how the "eyball" you? I know its crazy, but I swaer they freak me out.




They eyeball you because they are prey animals, hence why they had eyes on the sides of their heads. They, by instinct, always fear everything as a threat. For this reason, if you walk behind them without first placing your hand on their hip and drawing it across their rump to the other side as you walk across, they will kick you. They do this because their eyesight ends at their end flanks. In reality, horses are just very very nervous beings. They would shake in their horseshoes if they could!


As far as not advocating a fat person riding a horse: why not? We had a conversation about this awhile back in this thread:

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12590


----------



## squurp (Nov 3, 2006)

> As far as not advocating a fat person riding a horse: why not? We had a conversation about this awhile back in this thread:



I have to say, this really depends on the horse. I mean, a very large person on an Icelandic? not recommended. But to be honest, I don't know that I've met a person too heavy for a clydesdale. If you are heavy, and you want to ride a horse, you should absolutely go for it, but I suggest you select your horse as carefully as you select your chairs.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 3, 2006)

Mia Davina said:


> turnstyles: I always feel like asking if I can go through the "disabilities and wheelchairs" entrance! I have to go on my tip toes and turn slightly to get through!




I don't ask, I walk right up to the gate, and generally I don't even get a second glance as they open it.


----------



## ghhfdh (Nov 4, 2006)

Anyone tried sitting on a motorbike? Or riding one?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 4, 2006)

Shala said:


> I think they are beautiful animals....very majestic. And although I'd love to get over my fear of them, I just can't bring myself to get close enough to even touch one. Ever notice how the "eyball" you? I know its crazy, but I swaer they freak me out.



They aren't eyeballing you. What happens with horses is their eyes are located on the sides of their heads [which is why you see racehorses wearing blinkers, those hoods with the cups around the sides of their eyes] so if you stand in front of a horse s/he will have to turn the head around and lift it up a bit [since you must be a bit shorter than the horse] to look downward at you.


----------



## JadeRose (Nov 4, 2006)

Lets see. I don't do amusment rides anymore after it seems I became to big even for a water ride I loved & always seemed to have ample space. I saddly was escorted of my second ever atempt at a roller coaster. Horses I would love to but no place around here. As someone stated to me once if a horse can pull a wagon with upto 5 people (the driver & 4 in the carage) why would i think it would have a problem carring just me? The turnstyle/gate thing. If i feel the turn style is to small I will ask to use the gate. Hey I am considered disabled (with a cane) so why not?


----------



## Ivy (Nov 4, 2006)

-Chairs with arms! my hips/butt always poke out the sides and it freakin' hurts!

-Some booths. I'd say I fit comfortably in about 50% of them.

-The seats on the busses around here and the el that have a pole at the end of them.. it's hard to explain.. but some seats have a pole next to the bottom corner of them that people use to hold on to. My fat molds around them and squishes out.. haha.

-Amusement park rides that have a bar that go across your legs.

-Single airplane seats!!! In a small plane where there are only solo seats on one side and a row of maybe 2 on the other. If I get stuck in one of the solo seats on a full flight and I can't switch I have bruises on the tops of my thighs and hips by the time I get to my destination.

-Theatre seats! The fold up ones are fine but the ones in actual theatres where you go to see a play or something- no can do.


----------



## Shala (Nov 7, 2006)

ghhfdh said:


> Anyone tried sitting on a motorbike? Or riding one?


I did once on the back of an average sized motorcycle with my brother. I was around 260 at the time and he was around 200. It seemed OK but I was uncomfortable because I felt like my weight would throw him off balance somehow.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 7, 2006)

Reataurant booths and Theater seats!!
Also, most toilet stalls. I usually have to use the handicapped stalls!


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> I usually have to use the handicapped stalls!


those stalls are the best.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 7, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> those stalls are the best.


Yeah, I also like having those wall-mounted bars to pull myself up afterwards!


----------



## Shala (Nov 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> Based on bad luck, I think I might be too big to get a damned date!


And I thought I was the only one.......


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Just about everything.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 7, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Yeah, I also like having those wall-mounted bars to pull myself up afterwards!








"I belieeeeve that the cripple stool is the Cadillac of the poopin' stools."


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> "I belieeeeve that the cripple stool is the Cadillac of the poopin' stools."


Get 'er Done!!!


----------



## Shala (Nov 7, 2006)

School busses. Ack! I went to an airshow recently and we had to ride a school bus from the parking area to the base. Where the hell do you put your legs? Back behind my neck perhaps....but I usually save those acrobatics for more naughty activities. 

I've wondered if I'm too big for a canoe. Anyone tried this? I have images in my head of the fat girl only succeeding in tipping it over and dunking the poor fool who's in with me.


----------



## Tad (Nov 7, 2006)

Shala said:


> I've wondered if I'm too big for a canoe. Anyone tried this? I have images in my head of the fat girl only succeeding in tipping it over and dunking the poor fool who's in with me.



It would depend on the canoe--I believe most actually have a rating for what weight they can carry, and I expect you'd be OK in most if the other person was not that big and you didn't have any cargo. However the centre of gravity could be a bit of an issue--that is all your weight in one end might take that end too low, despite the overall weight being fine. But all I can say is experiment in shallow water....

-Ed


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 7, 2006)

ghhfdh said:


> Anyone tried sitting on a motorbike? Or riding one?


I ride a Honda Ruckus, which is a moped....scooter... and I am over 400 lbs....I don't feel that I am to huge to ride that and it is smaller than a motorcycle.....
:bounce:
But once in my life I was on a date and we we're at a carnival and was going to ride a ride and I was told I was to big for the ride and was I ever imbarrassed....GOSH it was a first date too.....:shocked: 

View attachment october 2005_28.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 15, 2006)

InsecureGirl said:


> Poor horse though.. I don't think I could do it.. just because the horse can't turn to me and say 'You're too heavy.. get off!' so I wouldn't know if it was in pain... but then again.. it might try and buck me off which would be a good indication that it didn't like me on it. haha...
> 
> Anyway, it's not really an issue since I haven't been out in so long and don't plan to go horse riding anytime soon. Plus.. I don't think I'd be able to get on! haha


[Fake German Accent]So, how long have you had these strange anxieties regarding zee protests of talking horses? Vere you in any vay traumatized by an episode of "Mr. Ed" during zee latent period of your childhood? How many are there in you're company and vhat is your rank? Vee have vays of making you talk![/accent]


----------



## ciaobella (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm gonna add yoga/pilates to the list  

Just tried, didn't succeed, but I'm stubborn so I'll try again! lol


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 15, 2006)

Air line seats, most office chair, most side walk cafe chair with arms.

Almost too big for my car,

To big for one theather seat, need to lift arm rest.

Find that opening/closing the door in toilet cubical is getting close,

the turnstile at work is running out of room.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 15, 2006)

goldendiamondeyes said:


> I ride a Honda Ruckus, which is a moped....scooter... and I am over 400 lbs....I don't feel that I am to huge to ride that and it is smaller than a motorcycle.....
> :bounce:
> But once in my life I was on a date and we we're at a carnival and was going to ride a ride and I was told I was to big for the ride and was I ever imbarrassed....GOSH it was a first date too.....:shocked:



The Suzuki Burgman 650 is rated for 400 lbs total passenger weight.
The front seatback ("butt rest") can be slid back on tracks or removed entirely for additional room.
It'll go over 100MPH, too.

-Rusty
'05 Burgman 650 (blue)


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 16, 2006)

omg i hate those!! i've only been on one of those planes but i got on..and i couldn't get the arm rest up..so i tried to get in it anyway. so i wound up sitting on one hip with my other one in the air lol...so finally the lady helped me get the arm rest up and i'm hanging out into the aisle..thought i was at least ok enough to make it through the flight til she came through with the drink cart......... lol 

we managed it, but it almost seemed like it was a showdown lol



Ivy said:


> -
> -Single airplane seats!!! In a small plane where there are only solo seats on one side and a row of maybe 2 on the other. If I get stuck in one of the solo seats on a full flight and I can't switch I have bruises on the tops of my thighs and hips by the time I get to my destination.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 16, 2006)

LOL I did go to try this once a long time ago...i was around 340 at the time and went on a date ...we wound up at this park and i wanted to get in the canoe but was scared myself so we tested it..and i didn't feel safe enough to get in there after i tested my weight on it and it seemed like it was iffy ...at least too iffy for me to wanna give it a shot lol




Shala said:


> I've wondered if I'm too big for a canoe. Anyone tried this? I have images in my head of the fat girl only succeeding in tipping it over and dunking the poor fool who's in with me.


----------



## Shala (Nov 16, 2006)

Sometimes I worry I'm too big to be "on top"(if you get me).:blush:


----------



## MEBNYC (Nov 16, 2006)

Shala - one can never be too big to be on top! the lucky one is the one who gets to be on the bottom!


----------



## Shala (Nov 16, 2006)

MEBNYC said:


> Shala - one can never be too big to be on top! the lucky one is the one who gets to be on the bottom!


Really? Sometimes I have nightmares of crushing the poor guy. I think that stupid episode of CSI freaked me out. Ya'll remember that one?

But sometimes I think it'd be pretty damn great to just get on and....ride 'em. Hehe. 

Oh yeah...I gotta find a guy first.


----------



## MEBNYC (Nov 16, 2006)

I saw that episode- a great way to go!! If you're ever in NYC - Id love to be ridden! :smitten:


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 16, 2006)

Shala said:


> Really? Sometimes I have nightmares of crushing the poor guy. I think that stupid episode of CSI freaked me out. Ya'll remember that one?
> 
> But sometimes I think it'd be pretty damn great to just get on and....ride 'em. Hehe.
> 
> Oh yeah...I gotta find a guy first.


well that was dead weight, as she was passed out. Also there were other factors. Double plus bonus--it's just a tv show.

I think being conscious and being watchful go a long way in making it okay to be on top*.

Also, from personal experience, there is nothing sexier than the way a man looks under all I have/am.

*communication is good too


----------



## Shala (Nov 16, 2006)

See that's what I mean. I'd like to take control just every once in awhile. Drive him to the edge...knowing I have the power to make him squirm beneath me and I can watch it all on his face. Sometimes I just want him to lay back and let me do all the work, give all the pleasure then climb on top and finish the job...hehe. I just don't want to kill him to do it.:blush:


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 16, 2006)

Shala said:


> See that's what I mean. I'd like to take control just every once in awhile. Drive him to the edge...knowing I have the power to make him squirm beneath me and I can watch it all on his face. Sometimes I just want him to lay back and let me do all the work, give all the pleasure then climb on top and finish the job...hehe. I just don't want to kill him to do it.:blush:


chances are, you won't. And if he's struggling, he'll let you know--like anything else, communication is key. Set up a code word or a special tap or gesture or expression--in case he can't talk , so that you know when he's had enough--however doubtful that seems to me.


----------



## Shala (Nov 16, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> chances are, you won't. And if he's struggling, he'll let you know--like anything else, communication is key. Set up a code word or a special tap or gesture or expression--in case he can't talk , so that you know when he's had enough--however doubtful that seems to me.


Thanks Rebecca...I might just give it a go. Now, can you you help me out with the finding a guy part???


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 16, 2006)

Shala said:


> Thanks Rebecca...I might just give it a go. Now, can you you help me out with the finding a guy part???


I'm willing to pimp you out, sure 

lol

Good luck with finding a lovely fellow to test this out on.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 18, 2006)

That is so cool. My scooter is a 49 cc. speeds of approx 40 mph. so when I have my booty on it it cna reach speeds of appprox 30 mph....which is good speed..... you all know that us SSBBW girls are "Built for Comfort, Not for Speed"....So this speed is great for me..... :kiss2:


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 18, 2006)

Shala said:


> Sometimes I worry I'm too big to be "on top"(if you get me).:blush:


I always fret over that....MY husband tells and tries to reasure me that " HE LOVEs ME ON TOP!" but still I don't want to kill him...... Sometimes i get brave and I climb on board.....It may not last long (His breathing) But then we change positons and away we go........


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 24, 2006)

Shala said:


> Sometimes I worry I'm too big to be "on top"(if you get me).:blush:


Shala,
I just had to comment about that now. I see you are from New Orleans. I saw a survey a few years back that stated that this part of the country the women are much larger than any other part. That being said Candy Godiva lies there too She is on DImensions from time to time SHe is a real cutie and is about 375 altough recent pics show that she may be over 400. ANyway she and her boyfriend/ husband I am not sure have done videos and she is ontop without a problem So Ladies go ahead and be daring IT may be more fun for both of you. FOr me it is my Favorite position :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## op user (Nov 25, 2006)

Did ever an FA felt unconfortably under a SS/BBW because of her weight (and not because he had some other discomfort - like just after lunch)?

Also for SS/BBW have you ever felt too big in a bathroom or on a fitting room?

op user


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 6, 2006)

Apparently, sky diving. Someone please prove me wrong.


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 6, 2006)

A friend of mine has a shirt that says 'Fat people are harder to kidnap'. Well, it's true.


----------



## Shala (Dec 7, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Apparently, sky diving. Someone please prove me wrong.


Although I have never been sky diving, I wold think its possible. After all, they do jumps were two people are strapped together.


----------



## Tad (Dec 7, 2006)

They parachute down landing capsules from space missions, obviously you can build a chute for whatever weight you want. I think the issues would be what size of chutes a particular sky diving place has available, and your ability to handle the landing--from what I understand you hit fairly hard, so if heavier you have that much more momentum, so that much more potential to get hurt.

-Ed


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 7, 2006)

I was talking about finding a place that would _let me_ go on an introductory jump or two, not finding a parachute that can hold me.  From what I understand most places have a weight limit around 200 lbs. or so. I guess it's an insurance thing.


----------



## Shala (Dec 8, 2006)

Happenstance said:


> A friend of mine has a shirt that says 'Fat people are harder to kidnap'. Well, it's true.


So very true. I'm 5'10' and 300 lbs. I never worry about anyone messing with me in a dark parking lot. I am a WHOLE lot to handle and could probably whip just about anyone's ass if necessary....without ever lifting a finger. Size intimidates.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 8, 2006)

Shala said:


> So very true. I'm 5'10' and 300 lbs. I never worry about anyone messing with me in a dark parking lot. I am a WHOLE lot to handle and could probably whip just about anyone's ass if necessary....without ever lifting a finger. Size intimidates.


We're the same height and about the same weight, and yeah, the worse I worry about is someone stealing my purse if I leave it on the hood of my car---which I never do. It stays the same place as my Hershey Kisses-close to my heart.


----------



## ToniG (Dec 8, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> The Suzuki Burgman 650 is rated for 400 lbs total passenger weight.
> The front seatback ("butt rest") can be slid back on tracks or removed entirely for additional room.
> It'll go over 100MPH, too.
> 
> ...



And It is a pretty bike too. . . it also does allows ones to get on it with out have to swing one's leg over the bike. . .

I am not suppose to go on ladders (at least according to the warning labels) . . . but I do. . .


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 8, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Apparently, sky diving. Someone please prove me wrong.



Last time I poked around, the highest diving weight I could find (for a tandem jump, which is what you'd have to do unless you're trained otherwise)... is only 250lbs. 

Wah-wah-wah.


----------



## Shala (Dec 11, 2006)

Pogo sticks, the ladder leading into my attic and apparently camping chairs.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 11, 2006)

our doggie gate at the top of our stairs. i have developed this awesome sidestepping type move to maneuver my wide arse through it. i'm a genius. don't argue with me either, that's what i'm telling myself..


----------



## Ivy (Dec 11, 2006)

Apparently, our chairs.

We started with 4 and we're down to 1.

I broke them.


----------



## Texas Siren (Dec 11, 2006)

Shala said:


> Really? Sometimes I have nightmares of crushing the poor guy. I think that stupid episode of CSI freaked me out. Ya'll remember that one?
> 
> But sometimes I think it'd be pretty damn great to just get on and....ride 'em. Hehe.
> 
> Oh yeah...I gotta find a guy first.




I'm gonna really agree with you on this one! I was always worried anyway, then I saw that CSI and forget it...it's not gonna happen! lol

I also have this unnatural fear of breaking people's furniture, so i'm always afraid of sitting down at people's houses. I hate chairs with arms...sometimes I can squeeze in but not usually. The seats at school suck too...I can usually squeeze in, but I can't bring the desk down because my belly gets in the way and I have long legs so the desk wouldn't go down anyway....sucks all around. I can't do the amusement park either which sucks. Some cars I can BARELY get the seatbelt on. I almost had a heart attack trying to get one on in my sisters jeep grand cherokee...it was ridiculous! OKay I guess that's it for now lol

I also wanted to say that I too understand the weird turn yourself around kinda thing you have to do to get into the bathroom stalls...I'm all about the handicap one


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm too big too snowboard. But I could if I would... I wish I was a cute, fat snow bunny who wasn't afraid of slipping down hills... maybe i'll be the kind of chubby bunny that makes snowmen and rides sleds... :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 11, 2006)

Snowbunny! >.<

Why does everything become cuter with added fatness?


----------



## Blimpy (Dec 12, 2006)

We have these really cool office chairs,that have like a mesh back. But I can't fit in em. They look soooo comfy.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 12, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Snowbunny! >.<
> 
> Why does everything become cuter with added fatness?


that is a very good question. 

too add to the thread, apparently im too big for size L undershirts.


----------



## JohnWylde (Feb 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I know I'm too big for the swings these days, but I still get a kick out of testing it--I played in a park twice last month just for the opportunity to test out the swings lol.
> 
> As for the waterslide....I also know I'm too big but I have this fantasy of being someone else's float....:wubu:


Rebecca please be my float John W


----------



## JohnWylde (Feb 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> Based on bad luck, I think I might be too big to get a damned date!


No way Jes but they do say bequtiful women frighten us men.
Now perhaps thats your prob after all you arent even very big are you ?

John W


----------



## JohnWylde (Feb 15, 2007)

Shala said:


> And I thought I was the only one.......


And you don't look very big either Shala
John W


----------



## -X- (Feb 15, 2007)

1. Too big for the amusement park rides in Hershey Park (as well as other amusement parks, Hershey Park is just where it became apparent first after not riding any for about 2 years ), due to me having more weight in my hips/thighs/behind than any normal guy  

2. Too big for camping/those white lawn chairs ( I hate these )  

3. apparantly to heavy for common computer chair

4. need to buy larger boxers

5. almost too big for class chairs

6. too big for my bed ( creeks unpleasantly when I get in it, going to need to invest in a new one soon )  


Thats all I can think of for now.


----------



## Shala (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm too big for alot of bath towels to go around me. So I end up with part of my tummy and half my fat ass peeking out of it.

I am also too big for regular sized hospital gowns. Geez.....I hate when I go to the gyno and the nurse pulls out this little gown and says "Take off everything, put this on and leave the opening in the front". Oh there's going to be an opening in the front alright! All of my assets are going to in full view. I may as well just get up on that table completely naked for all that tiny gown covers. When you have to swing around to put your feet in the stirrups, that little piece of cloth practically disappears up my ass. Specially after I have to scooch down....a little bit farther as the dr. says every damn time. No matter how hard I try, I am NEVER far enough down.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm too sexy for my ex.... and too sexy for the grocery store.....and too sexy for working....and too sexy for Kmart...and too sexy for my car...

Ooooopppppsssssssssssss, you said too big :doh: :blush:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> Based on bad luck, I think I might be too big to get a damned date!



perish the thought!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm too sexy for my ex.... and too sexy for the grocery store.....and too sexy for working....and too sexy for Kmart...and too sexy for my car...
> 
> Ooooopppppsssssssssssss, you said too big :doh: :blush:



Eventually, I became too sexy for my gym membership fee.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 15, 2007)

I find I'm too big for some chairs....especially with arms....in restaurants. ANNOYING! I'm also to "hippy" for the turnstiles at some parks...talk about embarrassing. I'm too big for some seats at stadiums. Like they're not close enough together for the average person. For those of us BBW's, we're spilling over or the arms are gouging into our hips. I don't worry about the weight capacity for things..I'm 248, but I just worry about fitting, and comfort for most things.


----------



## JohnWylde (Feb 16, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I'm willing to pimp you out, sure
> 
> lol
> 
> Good luck with finding a lovely fellow to test this out on.


Hi Shala

Looks like you needa willing guinea pig to help out!

I'm here for your experiments - now do I have to apply to Rebecca first?

John W


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2007)

Shala said:


> Really? Sometimes I have nightmares of crushing the poor guy. I think that stupid episode of CSI freaked me out. Ya'll remember that one?
> 
> But sometimes I think it'd be pretty damn great to just get on and....ride 'em. Hehe.
> 
> Oh yeah...I gotta find a guy first.



Its funny...I have heard of loads of bbws and ssbbw say they are worried about crushing guys. I can tell you from lots of experience...my 600++ pound ex gf never crushed me...

...as for towels...I only buy bath sheets that are about 72 inches wide, although I have dated women with considerably larger hip measurements. However, its still better then a 56 inch bath towel. You can find em in Ralph Lauren Factory stores for about $15.00 or in Restoration Hardware for about $40. Other places sell them as well.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 16, 2007)

Shala said:


> Sometimes I worry I'm too big to be "on top"(if you get me).:blush:



ME TOO!! OMG, that's so funny!! I worry about that all the time.... LOLOL

The first time my FA wanted me to sit in his lap, I thought... 'no way, I'll crush him'.... I even said that, and he said it would be fine. AND IT WAS! I was amazed. Still am, for that matter.....


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> ME TOO!! OMG, that's so funny!! I worry about that all the time.... LOLOL
> 
> The first time my FA wanted me to sit in his lap, I thought... 'no way, I'll crush him'.... I even said that, and he said it would be fine. AND IT WAS! I was amazed. Still am, for that matter.....



A friend of mine who is well over 400 bet me that she would crush me if she sat on my lap...not only didn't she crush me...I bounced her on my knees...and now she demands I do that everytime I see her...its lots of fun


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 16, 2007)

Mikey said:


> A friend of mine who is well over 400 bet me that she would crush me if she sat on my lap...not only didn't she crush me...I bounced her on my knees...and now she demands I do that everytime I see her...its lots of fun



You know, I think it's a "girl" thing. LOLOL I'm glad to know that we are NOT crushing our guys though!

:wubu:


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm too big to spend a week on a navy ship. That is something I would be doing at my job if I could. Others I work with do it and love it. I tried getting on a submarine once, and it was not pretty. I fell going down the ladder, catching my shirt and jacket. I ended up walking around the sub holding the shredstogether to be covered up reasonably, while the sailors looked ta me liked I was a freak. The sailors then had to debate how to get me off. I could hear them asking each other if they should send me out through the torpedo shafts. I finally got up the ladder and off with help from some officemates. But I have never been asked to go back onto a ship since then.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> You know, I think it's a "girl" thing. LOLOL I'm glad to know that we are NOT crushing our guys though!
> 
> :wubu:



While I seem to be uncrushable...and not into the whole boddling scene...some guys love it...so don't tread lightly there...


----------



## herin (Feb 16, 2007)

I am too big for roller coasters


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 16, 2007)

In 7th grade I was told I was too big for these:





SO as my friends stayed on, I had some WT asshole tell me he couldn't buckle me in and I needed to get off. I cant imagine how "too big" I am now for most of those rides. lol


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm surprised that I'm not too big for armed chairs..but then again..my hips aren't as big as my belly or breast area. I AM nervous though and have a hard time feeling comfortable sitting on a bar stool, esp. if it looks weak. 

I also noticed the other day that I have about 2 inches to go before I'm belly to steering wheel in my car.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 17, 2007)

I just thought of something else.... some restaurant booths..... If the table is moveable, I'm safe, but if it's stationary, I'm screwed. I either gotta squeeze and suffer through the meal, or I ask for a table. I MUCH prefer the atmosphere of the booth.... it offers more privacy, but not at the expense of not being able to breath through the meal.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 17, 2007)

Im too big for the chairs at the church I enjoy going to. They hold the services at a high school in their auditorium with small wooden chairs. I've been choosing to sit at the back of the room with the armless chairs. But at the back I feel like I'm missing out.  I find now that I only tend to go to places with armless chairs, and when I sit at a booth it has to have a moveable table for adjustments.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (May 21, 2007)

standard plastic garden chairs, most airline seats, most airline seat belts  big butt and big beer gut dont go together :huh:


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 21, 2007)

bigrugbybloke said:


> big butt and big beer gut dont go together :huh:


Maybe not from their standards, but some of us think they are the perfect match.


----------



## Pookie (May 21, 2007)

Urgh.... hospital gowns

3 times the twits have tried to make me wear one, I tried squeezing into it the first time, was a closed one to go take and x-ray of my neck and I looked so stupid and it squished my breasts so much I just peeled it off and walked out saying it didnt fit. Second time I flat out refused to entertain the idea and the Dr saw I was serious and backed off  third time I gave the Dr a look and said it was so tight he would never GET to my stomach (had gastric flu) so I was better off in my own clothes if he needed to prod me.

I hate turnstiles, I want to go to the theme park here, went last year and only just fitted in some restraints and the turnstiles sucked. I'm bigger now, so I am too shy to try.

Too big to lean over in my car without catching the horn button on the steering wheel with my chest  lots of random beeps


----------



## bigrugbybloke (May 21, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Maybe not from their standards, but some of us think they are the perfect match.



thanks - thats what i have been trying to convince the other half for a while


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (May 21, 2007)

speaking of horses, if you have fear....horses can feel your fear and they won't let you ride or mount on them. They will react to you depending on behavior. For example, a person gets a fear, the horse will screech to a stop and you might end up flying off the horse. You have to confront your fear and make sure that horse doesn't feel your fears and you will do fine. Most big horses are strong enough to carry around 250-300 pound person, I think. I would have to ask my girlfriend....she is crazy about horses and loves them to death. She knows A to Z about horses.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 21, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Reataurant booths and Theater seats!!
> Also, most toilet stalls. I usually have to use the handicapped stalls!





I'm the same with restaurant booths...damn boob shelf! And some old school theatre seats are tight, but I wedge my ass in anyways.


----------



## Catkin (May 21, 2007)

Urgh chairs with arms...I _can_ fit, but it's a bit of a squeeze, and some of the smaller ones hurt not. And I kindof spill out the sides and back a bit 

And I'm another that has problems with aeroplane seats...have to put the armrest up. Luckily, the last plane I went on was pretty empty, so I got to spread out a bit!


----------



## LadyPara (May 23, 2007)

I'm too fat to jungie jump... I always thought it would be cool to, but... oh well


----------



## Mikey (May 23, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Im too big for the chairs at the church I enjoy going to. They hold the services at a high school in their auditorium with small wooden chairs. I've been choosing to sit at the back of the room with the armless chairs. But at the back I feel like I'm missing out.  I find now that I only tend to go to places with armless chairs, and when I sit at a booth it has to have a moveable table for adjustments.




Maybe its time to convert...most synagogues I have been in have bench seating!!


----------



## Red (May 23, 2007)

My fantasy world would contain...

Chairs without arms (as my hips just do not like them, including all seats on aeroplanes)

Park swings that I could comfortably have a go on without screaming in pain from the dreaded 'arse pinch'.

A magical super strength horse that I could ride without fear of killing, if this horse could fly too, even better!)




:bow: All of the above would make me very happy!


----------



## William (May 25, 2007)

Hi Para

Auntie Mo's Leap of Faith

--- Auntie Mo attempts a feat she hasn't touched in 15 years - bungee jumping.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-153042037115236551&q=wilbob

William




LadyPara said:


> I'm too fat to jungie jump... I always thought it would be cool to, but... oh well


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 2, 2007)

well unfortunately.. I've been to big for the rides at Great Adventures since i was in the 8th grade!!! I mean what the hell!?!?!?! lol And i love amusement parks too


----------



## stillblessed23 (Jul 12, 2007)

Definitely to big for the little bamboo bar stools at my best friend and I's favorite sushi bar, It sucks cuz I love sushi, both of us are big but some how we mannage to sit in the chairs but I am always sooo scared I am going to break the damn stool. Also resturaunt booths that don't have adjustable tables can't sit comfortablly into those dumb desk at school def have to manuver into them lol. Most chairs with arms although I have been finding more places that are fat friendly lately.


----------



## toffeechick64 (Jul 13, 2007)

im too big for those flippin turnstyles i use the handicapped access stalls i the ladies room i dont get on rides so i dont really think about it oh and yes those dreaded hospital gowns


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 13, 2007)

toffeechick64 said:


> im too big for those flippin turnstyles i use the handicapped access stalls i the ladies room i dont get on rides so i dont really think about it oh and yes those dreaded hospital gowns



Oh definitely too big for the flippin hospital gowns!! :bow:


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 13, 2007)

too big to shop in the regular size ppl's section I have to buy 14's and I'm not happy about that but I'm just taking my mom's clothes because she can't fit them anymore so she gives them to me. But yeah I can still go on Amusement Park Rides but its too damn hot to go to those Amusement Parks and then you have to wait in that long line to ride a ride that is really fast I went to Cedar Point and it was 50 dollars to go and I didn't ride not one ride so I wasted my mom's money but it was fun riding up there we stopped at Mcdonalds to eat because I suppose those Theme Park Foods are too high and then we went on to Cedar Point. Got back at 1am in the morning but that was the most fun I've ever had. Since then I've been to New York 2 times I've been to Toronto Washington DC


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 13, 2007)

phatfatgirl said:


> Oh definitely too big for the flippin hospital gowns!! :bow:



Phatfatgirl, there are midget PoWs that are too big for hospital gowns. The whole garment was designed with ritualized humiliation in mind. What other reason can there be for a mode of dress that is forced on you yet even at the best of times offers the same degree of cover as a paper napkin, and exposes your bottom to the slightest brownian motion of air molecules?


----------



## squurp (Jul 13, 2007)

Necromancer,

Solely by the fact that you used the term "Brownian Motion" mostly correctly, and in a humorous way tells me that you are well educated. . . and pretty sharply.


----------

